# Holesaw Drum-Sander



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

another version


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice vids.

It's amazing what tools and accessories you can build yourself with just a little effort!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Good tips. The second kid's way is the better of the two, but I suppose it depends on what you have available.

My sanding drums attach the sandpaper a little bit like a top-slot flatband fork with an oval section "matchstick" grabbing both ends of the sandpaper. Pic below.

I'm doing a few build vids which show holesaw activity, so this is timely.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OK, I tried with kitchen roll, but missed up centering the hole. found the center point same as shown in golf ball handle video, but exit hole is bit off center 

Another problem gluing the sandpaper I used white glue and for edge wood glue but it not hold much. any help?


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I am not sure about the gluing part of this. Seems more difficult to replace the sand paper/cloth if it's glued? I like Ash's drum sander photo. Not sure if that is purchased or self-made. It would not be that much more difficult to add that hole and tube insert to lock sandpaper onto drum. Good ideas in general, in making your own drum sanders.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

ZorroSlinger said:


> I like Ash's drum sander photo. Not sure if that is purchased or self-made. It would not be that much more difficult to add that hole and tube insert to lock sandpaper onto drum.


That's a bought one. Round hole, oval pin. Put the paper into the slot first, then slide the hollow oval pin into the hole beside the sandpaper ends. Turn it 90 degrees and the long axis of the pin jams the sandpaper in place.

Irfan, you could do the same by drilling a 9-10mm hole, sawing the slot and making an oval pin from hard wood.

I don't like gluing sandpaper, it wears out quicker than the glue takes to dry! Re-positionable contact adhesive or double sided tape might be better. Some sandpaper has a waxy backing, so that might be what is preventing the glue from sticking.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Another method is to use o-rings or tubes to secure the sandpaper. A good way to to recycle your worn out tubes. Pretty self explanary.

Cheers , Simon


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Excellent ... thanks for sharing!

I only did quick look-up of translation of diagram ...

Vom > of the

Gummiwurst > rubber sausage (the rubber tube)

Bohrungsdurchmesser > hole diameter

Bohrmittelpunkt > drilling center

Bohrungen gegen unwucht > holes to unbalance (to balance, remove drum sander vibration?)

Thanks again!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Another method is to use o-rings or tubes to secure the sandpaper. A good way to to recycle your worn out tubes. Pretty self explanary.
> 
> Cheers , Simon
> 
> ...


Nice Simon, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Luxury of powertools, sad i havent rooms where use this kind tools


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Great thread. Thanks, Irfhan and everyone else for some great ideas.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I use a spindle sander. It is the same concept, but longer. They sell replacement sanding tubes, so you could even cut those up and. The. Glue it to a dowel.


----------

